
Oh the things Vim could teach Silicon Valley's code slingers - btat1
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/24/boring_vim_beats_exciting_browsers/
======
btschaegg
I'm not really on the same page as the author, the reason being: This model
works well for Vim, because its basic principles are sound and compose well.
You can build pretty much anything on top of that while still scaling pretty
nicely - but also in this regard, there has been progress (multitasking, to
name it). Ironically, this holds true even though Vimscript is generally
agreed upon as not being an ideal scripting language - in which regard it
shares some similarities to javascript ;-)

If you look at browsers however, things are different. We've only started
getting rid of plugins like Flash. HTML 4 is not the standard I'd like to be
stuck with. HTTP<2.0 is terrible for various usecases (some argue even
HTTP/2.0 isn't that much of an improvement). And so on and so forth. The web
is basically "hacks all the way down" (yes, things like asm.js are not
necessarily correcting that ;-) ).

So, I personally am rather glad that we're not stuck with "ye olde ways". If
we could learn something from Vim, it would be the way it's built on sound
principles - but that's hard to achieve with organically grown systems like
the web.

~~~
LifeQuestioner
I think the author is talking more about UI changes than these core things
that need updating.

